#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Цог Будды Амитабхи посвященный памяти Влада

## Dechen Zangmo

22 октября 9 дней, как с нами нет Влада. В связи с этим мы проводим Цог Будды Амитабхи посвященный его памяти и наилучшему его перерождению.
Приглашаем всех желающих присоединиться к этой практике переданной Тулку Аянгом Ринпоче.
Если у вас имеются тексты для практики, то пожалуйста, возьмите их с собой.
Для выполнения подношения Цог, желательно принести цветы или взять с собой что-нибудь из еды.
Не рекомендуются алкогольны…е напитки и мясо.


22 октября в 14:00
Центр Римэ. г. Москва, м.Комсомольская 1-й Басманный пер., д.5/20, корп.1, квартира 133 (код - 133) (код на воротах во двор - 2456)
Телефон8-926-729-19-00

----------

Pema Sonam (19.10.2011)

----------

